

Technology for video website - anler

Hi, my company will fire up the development of a site of videos more o less(less for sure) like youtube and vimeo and I need information on how to approach the development of such a site. Anyone knows some sites with references?
thanks
======
Rust
What you need is to hire a contractor/consultant with experience in that
specific area of scalable content/knowledge delivery and conversion.

I am that consultant and contractor - my last contract position was with a
company that has a platform for delivering live and on-demand video to
hundreds of thousands of simultaneous viewers, worked on all platforms, and
would convert virtually any audio/video file into the necessary formats for
streaming and downloading automatically.

Over three years there, their installed client base increased by an order of
magnitude, the transcoding service is now being marketed as a separate
product, and I'm looking for more work to fill up my time.

So my advice is to hire a consultant, and my other advice is to hire me :)

